# New Crankbaits



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a few of the new crankbaits I just completed this past week. All except the first are 8" long. They are all varieties from shallow divers (2') to deep trolling lures that dive to about 18' (my best guess). They weight in the 2.5-4oz range. The baitfish style bodies are the heavy ones! A special thanks to Vince (aka Fatfingers) for the inspiration on two of them. They are called OTV for 'Owed To Vince'. I did one similiar to this last year and it has worked great for smallmouth...not sure why...it's 5" long!!! These first two have a fine pearl white scale on them that didn't show up in the pictures. It's the same scale pattern that's on the silverheaded minnow.








8" dives to about 6'








My favorite is the Rainbow Trout, it has some great action. 








The Pearl Lime Shad does a crazy wide wobble and I'm pretty sure it will kill next fall. 








Not sure about the Thing...it has great action but it's ugly!








I love this one. It dives to about 2' and has some nice flash.








This one dives to about 6' and has a nice contrast to it with the silver head. Hopefully it will attract the big boys!








I love this one. I painted a 5" version of this last year and it has killed! Even on the smallmouth!!!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are some real nice baits.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking plugs,should do the trick for sure!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bowhunter,

Super cool baits! I really like the black and green scale and the carp pattern, top notch work. 
keep the pics coming!
MS

Forgot to mention the trout AWSOME!!!!!


----------

